# Why Dish will not let me install 510



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

I phoned to inquire about the new Dish 510 PVR offer and they informed me that I had to have a dealer install it. I have a Dish 500 with two sw21 connected to couple of Model 1000's. From what I understand you disconnect the model 1000 plug in the saterllite coax, rca jacks and power cable and thats it. Call dish to activate the receiver. So why should I take time out of my busy schedule before Xmas to have somebody else do this very simple task.

I installed the initial receivers and dish, performed the upgrade for the second receiver and then installed the dish 500 without problem. And replaced a defective sw21 a few months ago. So why is dish forcing me to all of a sudden have somebody else do this install.

Thanks


----------



## voyagerbob (Jul 14, 2002)

k-2 said:


> I phoned to inquire about the new Dish 510 PVR offer and they informed me that I had to have a dealer install it. I have a Dish 500 with two sw21 connected to couple of Model 1000's. From what I understand you disconnect the model 1000 plug in the saterllite coax, rca jacks and power cable and thats it. Call dish to activate the receiver. So why should I take time out of my busy schedule before Xmas to have somebody else do this very simple task.
> 
> I installed the initial receivers and dish, performed the upgrade for the second receiver and then installed the dish 500 without problem. And replaced a defective sw21 a few months ago. So why is dish forcing me to all of a sudden have somebody else do this install.
> 
> Thanks


They told me the exact same thing. It is for a new receiver purchase that they have to come out. If it is a replacement they will mail it to you to install yourself. Call back and specify that it is a replacement not adding a new receiver.

Mine works fine with the legacy LNB's and switches.

voyagerbob


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nick said:


> As I understand, the 510 won't work with legacy LNBs and switches. I think you will have to have a DishPro dish, DP switches and an adapter if you plan to keep one of your 1000s active. Someone correct this if I am wrong.


Yes, you're wrong. All 3 digits receivers perfectly works with legacy switches and LNBF. [Better if you will correct own post for avoid confusing non-techie ppl].


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The 510 was a direct replacement for my (now gone 2700) - Hook it up, get to the check switch menu, do the tests (where it correctly detected that it was a SW21 dish500), call Dish to activate, start watching TV.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't agree with DISH's current policy on replacement receivers either but, according to people that I have talked to at DISH, there are some very good reasons behind it. First, MOST people want someone to install them. Second, and the most likely reason why they require installation, is that many people that do install their own receiver fail to read the instruction and have problems.

Most of DISH's customers are not as "tech gifted" as many of the readers of this forum are and we have to remember that "policies are determined for the masses" and through studies (trouble calls to tech support) it has been determined that "professional installation" will (overall) save customers a lot of frustration and reduce the number of calls to tech support.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I heard without install many boxes will sit on a shelf unused Thats a complete loss to E. 

But those who truly want to install should be allowed to.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Perhaps they are afraid that they will not be installed on that account but resold to someone else for a profit instead.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

{Perhaps they are afraid that they will not be installed on that account but resold to someone else for a profit instead.}

Just add in a clause similar to what direct tv does for new customers,
if it is not activated to the purchasers account in X # days we will bill you the full purchase price.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I dont understand why they have so many clauses on other things yet no clause on this. When enough people do not activate the receivers of keep them activated they will have not choice but to add clauses later or not give these type of offers to customers anymore, unless they are actually having these receivers built cheap enough to sell them at this cost.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

k-2 said:


> I phoned to inquire about the new Dish 510 PVR offer and they informed me that I had to have a dealer install it. I have a Dish 500 with two sw21 connected to couple of Model 1000's. From what I understand you disconnect the model 1000 plug in the saterllite coax, rca jacks and power cable and thats it. Call dish to activate the receiver. So why should I take time out of my busy schedule before Xmas to have somebody else do this very simple task.
> 
> I installed the initial receivers and dish, performed the upgrade for the second receiver and then installed the dish 500 without problem. And replaced a defective sw21 a few months ago. So why is dish forcing me to all of a sudden have somebody else do this install.
> 
> Thanks


So what would happen if I had it delivered and just installed it myself anyway. Would they still activate it. Or would they charge me for the whole thing.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Same with my 501. I installed everything and had the cables waiting for the guy to show up, he plugged it in and once the software started downloading, he activated it and left.


----------

